# Acer Aspire 7730G laptop - Sudden Vista BSOD (usbvideo.sys says debug tool)



## Stefson (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello

Long time lurker here, first post.

Anyway, I have this new Acer Aspire 7730G laptop (Win Vista Premium SP1). Bought it about 14 days ago. Today, after being idle for an hour or so, I wake the laptop from hibernate-mode and suddenly I get this BSOD.

It reboots and gives me this message after the reboot.

http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3251/3016140443_10301d212d_o.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3236/3016973594_fa618e2776_o.jpg

I decide to find out more about this 'minidump' and download the windows debugger program.

This is what it tells me:


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.9.0003.113 X86
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Stefson\Documents\Mini110908-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*[url]http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols[/url]
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008 Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (2 procs) Free x86 compatible
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS Personal
Built by: 6001.18145.x86fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Kernel base = 0x81e1a000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0x81f31c70
Debug session time: Sun Nov  9 16:39:15.557 2008 (GMT+1)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:45:38.482
Loading Kernel Symbols
........................................................................................................................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck CE, {8f01fea6, 8, 8f01fea6, 0}

Probably caused by : usbvideo.sys ( usbvideo+18ea6 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_UNLOADED_WITHOUT_CANCELLING_PENDING_OPERATIONS (ce)
A driver unloaded without cancelling timers, DPCs, worker threads, etc.
The broken driver's name is displayed on the screen.
Arguments:
Arg1: 8f01fea6, memory referenced
Arg2: 00000008, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg3: 8f01fea6, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 00000000, Mm internal code.

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from 81f51868
Unable to read MiSystemVaType memory at 81f31420
 8f01fea6 

FAULTING_IP: 
usbvideo+18ea6
8f01fea6 ??              ???

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xCE

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  b61cdd0c -- (.trap 0xffffffffb61cdd0c)
ErrCode = 00000010
eax=00000003 ebx=00000000 ecx=84141a84 edx=00000000 esi=84d12bc0 edi=00000000
eip=8f01fea6 esp=b61cdd80 ebp=b61cddc0 iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na pe nc
cs=0008  ss=0010  ds=0023  es=0023  fs=0030  gs=0000             efl=00010246
<Unloaded_usbvideo.sys>+0x18ea6:
8f01fea6 ??              ???
Resetting default scope

IP_MODULE_UNLOADED: 
usbvideo+18ea6
8f01fea6 ??              ???

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from 81e74b54 to 81ebf0f5

STACK_TEXT:  
b61cdcf4 81e74b54 00000008 8f01fea6 00000000 nt!MmAccessFault+0x10a
b61cdcf4 8f01fea6 00000008 8f01fea6 00000000 nt!KiTrap0E+0xdc
WARNING: Frame IP not in any known module. Following frames may be wrong.
b61cdd7c 81fefb18 8ea5b2c8 f2e5ce81 00000000 <Unloaded_usbvideo.sys>+0x18ea6
b61cddc0 81e48a2e 8f01fea6 8ea5b2c8 00000000 nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x9d
00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 nt!KiThreadStartup+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
usbvideo+18ea6
8f01fea6 ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  usbvideo+18ea6

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: usbvideo

IMAGE_NAME:  usbvideo.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  0

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  0xCE_W_usbvideo+18ea6

BUCKET_ID:  0xCE_W_usbvideo+18ea6

Followup: MachineOwner
---------
```
So apparantly usbvideo.sys caused the problem.
usbvideo.sys is the driver for the integrated acer crystal eye webcam.

I don't get it, I've never used the webcam. So why is it giving me troubles all of a sudden?
I've tried updating the drivers throught windows device manager (drivers tab), but it couldn't find any.

Anyone an idea as to what I can do?

Chrz

Stef


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi. . .

A 0xce bugcheck = DRIVER_UNLOADED_WITHOUT_CANCELLING_PENDING_OPERATIONS = driver failed to cancel pending operations before unloading. Probable cause as you mentioned is the Microsoft driver usbvideo.sys.

If you don't use the webcam, for now In would suggest that you disable it via Device Manager under Imaging Devices.

My webcam lists usbvideo.sys & ksthunk.sys as the drivers. Do you show the same 2 - or do you have others?

Look for start-up programs for the webcam as well in msconfig & services that can be disabled.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Stefson (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks for the response.

It only lists usbvideo.sys as its drivers.
No other start up programs in msconfig and services.

I've disabled the webcam in the device manager like you said, so far I haven't seen any BSOD's (crosses fingers).

I'll keep this post up to date if anything should change.

Chrz


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi . .

I would only consider the disablement of the webcam a temporary solution considering the laptop is only 2 weeks old. You should contact Acer about this - you just may want to use the webcam at some point in the future. 

I highly doubt the Microsoft driver usbvideo.sys is the culprit here - it is listed as the "probable cause" - not as _the cause_. No play on words here. Instead, the 3rd party driver responsible for this crash was most likely inadvertantly kept well hidden under the expansive memory address range of usbvideo.sys. This happens frequently w/ BSODs.

There are some other areas in Vista that may yield a clue that you can easily check on - 

- WERCON - wercon.exe - check problems - see if compatibility listed

- Event Viewer - eventvwr.msc - look @ filtered admin 1st

- Reliability Monitor - *perfmon /rel* - daily history of pgm installs, Win Updates, app crashes, etc... 

I suggest the above as I went through hell with an HP Vista x64 system. After 2 months I found many problems caused by HP's own QuickPlay media center/player - it is NOT compatible with Vista x64 and hangs/crashes every boot-up. It is well hidden as it goes by a number (CLSID) rather than by name and had to be disabled via device manager hidden devices.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Raazy (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi all,

I have exactly same issue. And also same Acer 7730G.
My webcam also lists two drivers : ksthung.sys and usbvideo.sys.

@Stefson: do you have skype installed? It probably hooks webcam by default.
I have no BSOD since I disabled webcam under Skype. No others drivers disabled or updated.
Maybe it helps.
Anyway - any solution for this driver-problem?

Thanks.


----------

